# Copper John Dead Nuts Pro3



## matthewsman (Oct 4, 2004)

I don't know if has just been so long since I upgraded or what (Was shooting 6yr old RS Glows)I got these C J D N and they are amazing.Easy to see,sight ,and shoot.The round pin guard is the next best thing to happen to sights lately ,second only to fiber optics.I now have,and comfortably and confidently ,shoot a 60yrd pin.I don't shoot that far hunting,but it's fun in the yard and impresses the non-hunting neighbors.They think I'm Robin Hood.I had looked at the Spot Hog line too,but these had similar features and were much more affordable.If you're looking ,these are worth more than a passing glance............


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Oct 4, 2004)

The Copper Johns are great sights.  I've used both the CJ and the Spot Hogg.  I'm using a Spot hogg Real Deal right now and love it.  

Darrell


----------

